# Newbie - Blocked tubes...now IVF next stage



## Ladymissb2003 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi there, we have been ttc for 2.5 years, finally conceived last summer and then m/c at 10 weeks for no reason that the doctor could tell me   

Having started trying almost immediately afterwards and being told 'at least you CAN get pregnant!', there was still no pregnancy a year later, so after numerous blood tests, ultrasounds and an HSG test, I had a lap and dye test this Weds (am at home recovering at the mo) and was told that apparently the surgeons couldnt blow through my tubes on Weds, as theyre not just blocked, but more abnormally shaped! (although apparently not a health risk and dont need to be removed). Ive been advised that IVF is the only way Im going to possibly have children, and also that they thought it was a miracle Id actually conceived before at all!

Am now waiting for consultants follow up appt on oct 3rd to ascertain a way forward. with any luck ill be entitled to 1 round of ivf on the NHS (would be at Kings ACU), but if not, could anyone recommend any good IVF clinics in London that dont cost the earth?! Ive already looked at Bridge and London Womens Clinic which seem good. University Hospital London clinic has excellent results but v expensive. am also investigating ARGC. 

after feeling really quite lonely, depressed and down about this (its been so hard over the last couple of years, as everyone around me seems to have conceived at the drop io a hat, which has made me feel worthless and ashamed and really tested my own milk of human kindness to its limits!   ), I actually feel strangely empowered with this knowledge. I feel that now at last I know what has been preventing me from conceiving, and am ready to begin the next stage of the journey (whilst also feeling slightly scared by it all...not least the daunting costs if I dont qualify for NHS treatment, or if it fails!). 

Id love to hear any advice on clinics in London, peoples advice on blocked tubes, starting out on the IVF journey, etc. any advice/helpful links on this site that anyone could point me in would be much appreciated! 

Love and luck to you all! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Ladymissb2003!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, we have a pregnancy, stillbirth & neonatal loss section that you might be interested in ~ CLICK HERE

Here are a couple of other links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

London - CLICK HERE I am sure the lovely ladies there will be able to give you information about the clinics.

ARGC -  CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Preparing for treatment/pregnancy (incorporating sub boards of complimentary, holistic & spiritual approaches and supplements & fertility friendly foods) ~ CLICK HERE 

Tubal Factors ~ CLICK HERE

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply as this is for ICSI) CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~   CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!                 

Sue


----------



## Ladymissb2003 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply, Sue! Im looking forward to navigating my way round this site, and chatting to other members. Chat Room and cycle buddies sound great. With any luck Ill be in the chat room next Weds! 

xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

ladymissb, welcome to FF. 

 for your loss.

If you are concerned about money, the ARGC may not be for you. They are very, VERY good at getting people pregnant but cycles there cost £10k upwards per go. However, forewarned and all that. 

There's quite a lot of clinics in London and most of them are very good, although you do tend to pay a bit of a premium for a London clinic just because of the postcodes.  Sometimes it's worth looking around outside London to places you can get to easily (e.g. Oxford or Southampton) as it can make a huge difference to costs but not that much more difficult to travel to. 
For what it's worth, a fellow FF friend had NHS tx at Kings (following several unsuccessful private attempts at one of the top clinics) and the Kings go was the one that got her her son!

I had treatment at The Lister clinic (they have a separate board here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=492.0) and they did (eventually) get me pregnant. Not the cheapest option either but very good there. I did my treatment via egg share, which massively reduced my treatment costs (and brought the joy of parenthood to another couple too, so win win IMO). I don't know how old you are (you need to be under 35 to do it) but it's worth you looking into it to see if it's an option you could explore and feel happy with. The egg share boards are here if you want to investigate any further: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=15.0

The other thing I would do is to investigate what the rules on having private treatment is while waiting for your NHS cycle. Some PCTs/NHS trusts can be very awkward and will tell you that if you try privately you lose your right to NHS go... others are happy to let you try privately while you wait for your NHS go (makes sense to me since it must, ultimately reduce waiting lists!). Best to check and make sure before you do anything that could jeapordise your chances.

The London boards that Sue refers to is my area - as in I moderate it (and am a London girlie too  ) There are a lot of clinic threads there so dive on in and ask questions. However that's not all of them - just the ones with chatty FFers - so it may do you well to look on the HFEA website for the full list of clinics in London and what services they offer. You will also find links to their own websites there too: www.HFEA.gov.uk

 Hope to see you around the boards!

C~x


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi ladymissb2003  you will find so much support from this site it helped me soooo much through my treatment . I to had been Ttc for about 2.5 years when I found my tubes were blocked . It'll take time to get used to it but time is a good healer Hun. Can't give advice about London as I'm from Wales but wanted to give u a bit of hope  people with blocked tubes are best candidates for Ivf  im currently 6.5 weeks pregnant after our first Ivf  so with a bit of luck ur 1 nhs will be enough  wishing u all the luck in the world sweetheart . Stay possitive and recover from ur op xxxx


----------



## Ladymissb2003 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you so much Caz and Helen for your replies - for the support and useful information, and for reaching out to me in general. 

I have to admit that ive come across this site so many times over the last couple of years when googling away one fertility-related thing or another but have never joined. now wonder what took me so long!   It really makes such a difference to be able to chat to people who do actually have a clue about how you might be feeling and what youre going through, rather than those who just pat you on the knee and say 'it WILL happen for you, I just know it will - just look at me!' (bless them!) 

Will def take your advice Caz before going forwards with anything private, and will def read up on egg sharing (im just 35 now so will need to get cracking..no pun intended!). And Helen your message just made me smile   Many congratulations on your news too - dreams can come true! What with that and the sun shining here in London today I feel ready for whatevers around the corner xxx

ps now all i need to do is figure out how to personalise my posts/add my info!


----------



## gerbera77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ladymiss - Hi and welcome! I just saw your post. I too was diagnosed with blocked tubes in January 2010 after a lap and dye and like you felt like my world had just crashed around me. Was a very sad time.  We too were recommended to go for IVF and were very lucky that from our first cycle at the lister we are now blessed with a beautiful baby boy. 

I just wanted to give you some positive news that it can and does work!!  

I can highly recommend the lister. They are on the more expensive side but well worth the money. Definitely shop around for your drugs if you do end up going privately as you can save hundreds of pounds and i know the lister don't mind you buying drugs from elsewhere.  

Lots and lots of luck and look after yourself! If I can help in anyway do get in touch.

Remember dreams do come true xxxxx


----------



## Ladymissb2003 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you gerbera77! So happy it worked out for you. Am on a bit of a low ebb today  , so your email really helped. 

I have an appt with my consultant in a couple of weeks, and hopefully we'll be eligible for our first round on the NHS (I dont see why we wouldnt be, as we fit all the criteria, but you never know!). i had been thinking about approaching ARGC  if that was unsuccessful or if we didnt get it, but its good to hear positive experiences of other clinics, and the Lister does seem to be mentioned quite often, and seems to be slightly more reasonable in price than ARGC. 

Fingers crossed! Heres hoping (and praying!  ) for a miracle 
xxx


----------



## Ladymissb2003 (Sep 1, 2011)

Morning all 

I logged on this morning as, having been sooooo positive about my blocked tube situation (which i found out about end of Aug via Lap and dye), I kind of crashed and hit rock bottom this weekend. Am desperately trying to pull myself out of this, but its so hard.  

Having tried for what feels like so long, with 1 m/c and then the humiliation of being managed out of my job 2 months later (they obviously didnt know Id been trying...but 2 weeks off work having miscarried at 10 weeks did not go down well), I feel like I just cant take any more setbacks...and am very aware that the whole IVF journey is potentially full of them. have really reached a new low...and am worried that my DH will just get sick of it all, and of me...

Am going to try to have some counselling to  get some coping strategies - has anyone tried this? I just feel so alone and as if life (and all my friends - who pretty much ALL have kids -and had them very easily) is leaving me behind. I am sad, upset, angry, frustrated, and in a terrible rut which I just cant seem to break out of. This was not helped yesterday by yet another friends 'happy news' - 12 week scan pics on ** -which just tipped me over the edge. Im trying so hard to be happy for people, but have just reached a point where Im fed up with putting a brave face on it, and saying congratulations to others when I would just like a little luck myself! 

Anyway, rant over. I have my consultant appt in 2 weeks. Hopefully we will qualify for IVF on the NHS...otherwise am gonna have to try to pluck a few thousand out of the ether! 

Stay strong everyone. No one knows how the pain of this journey feels apart from those on it. 

Good luck and love to you all 

xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear u are so down, this whole process is a hard thing to get though 

I felt quite differently about it. When I found out about my blocked tubes I was devastated but it gave me a push forward if u know what I mean. At least after all the tests and waiting we had a plan of what we had to do being that was ivf I was glad to be getting somewhere in the end .

The funny thing was after a while I was much more optimistic about it all. The ivf treatment was not really as hard as I was expecting ( if u google it people will frighten u to death!! ) and with blocked tubes u are the best candidate for ivf  just think u will have your baby it just won't be they way u originally thought it would happen but it will happen  x

I know it might seem like the end now but there really is light at the end of the tunnel  xx


----------



## Ladymissb2003 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Helen, Oddly I did feel good about it at first, and like I finally knew what was going on...which is empowering in a way...but have had a rough couple of days, wondering why on earth this has happened to me!!! 

Am feeling much brighter now. Sometimes it just helps even writing it down. 

xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

I Think ur right about the writing down thing  this site has helped me no end !! It's really a life line while waiting for treatment and when u are going through it. 

I think I will always be a little sad that I will never conceive in the natural way but most of the time  I find myself so grateful my treatment has worked . Some ladies on my clinics thread really have been through the mill and still don't  have there success  

When I had my first appointment with my clinic I always held on to the fact that they said people with blocked tubes is what the treatment really was ment for so we were great great candidate for the treatment  as u are as well so please hold on to that thought , it always helped me  

I think having unexplained infertility must be the worse tho, just never getting a answer why something isn't wrong . Mind you lots of that is Immune problems that cause lots of problems my heart goes out to them x


----------



## Ladymissb2003 (Sep 1, 2011)

I totally hear you, Helen. I think having unexplained infertility must be beyond stressful. thats what i thought i had at first, as all my blood tests, ultrasounds etc were always fine. As gutted beyond gutted as I am about my situation and about the fact that natural conception now not an option for me, but at least the answer (and way forward) is clear cut. Theres nowt worse than being in limbo. My cousin had that and it took her about 6 yrs to get preg - but after 6 cycles of IVF, she got there in the end!!! Hopefully I wont have to go through that (am much younger than she was at this stage). Fingers (and toes!) crossed. 

So so chuffed for you that yours worked first time!! How are  you feeling? Must be excited! xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

May I ask how old are u 
oh ur poor cousin at least she got there in the end but that must have been so hard going on her body !!!

Yea I am excited nervous as hell mind , after 3 long years of tests and waiting for it to work first time it's just been such a shock thought we would defo have to have a couple of goes to get it .

Just praying u have the same luck Hun  I'm sure u will  and then those tubes won't even be crossing your mind honestly  xxx


----------



## Ladymissb2003 (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah, bloody pesky things!    TUbes...i curse you!!  

Im 35, DH is 37...so we really are at that age where EVERYONE has either had or is having kids. Honestly...sometimes I really do feel like Im trapped in the 7th circle of hell!! my poor cousin was about 42 when it finally worked for her, so I guess we have the advantage of having started out younger. 

So chuffed for you, though. Just goes to show that dreams really can come true!   That makes me feel so much more positive. i think counselling and finding some coping strategies will help me too. So i can smile sweetly when yet ANOTHER friend gets a BFP (usually on 1st attempt) instead of wanting to   !!!

xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Your right u got time on ur side regarding age you'll fly through it Hun , just hope the nhs don't make u wait ages before U start ur treatment . I couldn't wait for the nhs they have 18 Month waiting list in my area and the way we were treated when we were having all our tests I just couldn't bring Ourselves to deal with them any longer so we went private .

U are so normal to feel funny towards people getting there bfp  I was exactly the same. We were the first out of our group to start trying and we are the last to get pregnant some of them even have two lol. Can't count how many times I've come home crying cause someone else is pregnant its a complete nightmare xx


----------



## Ladymissb2003 (Sep 1, 2011)

god thats so weird - we were also one of the first of our group to start...and its the same! everyones had at least one, some two. Sucks, doesnt it?! 

Hopefully the NHS wont make us wait long, if we qualify. I actually cheekily phoned up our local ACU and enquired, and theres no waiting list at the moment! Fingers crossed it stays that way and doesnt get a sudden deluge in the next 2 weeks! If it does, may just have to find that money from somewhere and go private. 

Just a quick query: with IVF, how does it work in terms of, if you create lots of embies on egg collection and mixing, can you use those embies at a later date if the first transfer doesnt work? What actually counts as one complete cycle? Im just a bit confused about it all. Do you also know what happens if for some reason they dont collect enough good eggs, you over-stimulate and the cycle has to be abandoned, or if you dont create any embies at all? 

Also, as Ive had all the 'subfertility' (just love that term - makes me feel so great  ) investigations, do you know if that means I will automatically qualify for NHS treatment, or is that another hurdle?

xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well as far as I know 1 full cycle on the nhs is one fresh and one frozen ( if there is frozen eggs ) I assum that if u have any left after u have used your nhs entitlement that those eggs should be urs to take to a private clinic  
Every area is different tho , in wales u can have 2 full cycles on the nhs but in england some places there is 3 goes . But then in some places it's only 1 or none at all. It really depends on how lucky u are with where u live!!! Wrong really .

God u are a lucky one with no waiting list  also if u have been seen to have blocked tubes u will be transferred to ivf straight away as that is ur only option Hun xxx


----------



## Ladymissb2003 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Helen

Thanks so much for this. Youve really helped me a lot and have really made my day today  

Have a great evening 
xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

No problems sweetheart I know how scary it all is at first , so much stuff to take in . I'm open for questions when ever and if I know the answers I'll gladly share my info with u. All the best for ur treatment xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

H ladymissb, 

Was just looking through my old posts and I was wondering how u were getting on?? U having treatment yet I hope so  hope u are well xxx


----------



## Pip30 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello Ladies:

I am also very new to this. I found out 1 month ago that I also have blocked tubes. I just wanted to say thanks ladymissb2003 for sharing your story ( sounds so much like mine). 

Special thanks to Helen85, you have given me a sense of hope  , especially when you said that we are the best candidates for IVF. I was so upset when I found out, I thought to myself that this is it, its over. Thanks Wraakgodin for general info.

I am currently living in Switzerland, I am 36 and my DH is 31. Everything is fine with regards to hormone levels etc. I have my first visit with the IVF clinic here next week, I was very nervous after reading google, but you ladies have given me a new sense of hope. 

Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Pip, there is a thread for ladies in Switzerland - CLICK HERE

Sue


----------

